

Is mobile messaging possible without data or wi-fi? - jorgeribs

I found this startup&#x27;s site www.bridgefy.me but is it possible? They may be on to something
======
rnirnber
I kinda had an idea once to implement a data/wifi-less messaging system.
They're probably going for P2P Wifi (ad-hoc) or bluetooth distributed
messaging system. Basically the idea is...at some point people bump phones
with each other...and given enough time...the message could be bumped to its
intended desitination

